# Best place to buy cheap hoover ??



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I know i know, very basic question but I can t find one under 155 euros and I WILL not pay that

Anyone know any dark secret elec trical shops in Paphos area or secondhand places ( I m not proud I m not going to eat off it ! )

TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> I know i know, very basic question but I can t find one under 155 euros and I WILL not pay that
> 
> Anyone know any dark secret elec trical shops in Paphos area or secondhand places ( I m not proud I m not going to eat off it ! )
> 
> TIA


Try Pop Life. They have cheap electrical goods.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Try Pop Life. They have cheap electrical goods.


Thats by debenhams isn t it ? 

I ll go there later today

Thanks sweetie :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Thats by debenhams isn t it ?
> 
> I ll go there later today
> 
> Thanks sweetie :clap2:


Yes the larger of the Pop Life shops is on the Debenhams roundabout. Its amazing how much stuff they have in there and their prices are really good. 
Most of their stuff is not known brands but perfectly adequate.


----------



## eddiess (Jun 30, 2009)

whatever you do , do not buy electrical goods from pop life .


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

eddiess said:


> whatever you do , do not buy electrical goods from pop life .


Why .......................


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

eddiess may be referring to something I read regarding Pop Life. The place allegedly refurbishes electrics from Eastern EU, using cheap labor, and then sells them as new in the stores. If one breaks, it's hard (some people say impossible) to get a replacement or a refund. Some of the failures I've seen around websites are minor, others say things catch on fire...

I'm only repeating various stories I read on the internet, so this stuff may or may not be accurate, or the people may have been overreacting. I have no experience with Pop Life and its products, the opinions expressed here are not my own or those of the forums, and objects in mirror may be closer than they appear, etc etc.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

christineb said:


> eddiess may be referring to something I read regarding Pop Life. The place allegedly refurbishes electrics from Eastern EU, using cheap labor, and then sells them as new in the stores. If one breaks, it's hard (some people say impossible) to get a replacement or a refund. Some of the failures I've seen around websites are minor, others say things catch on fire...
> 
> I'm only repeating various stories I read on the internet, so this stuff may or may not be accurate, or the people may have been overreacting. I have no experience with Pop Life and its products, the opinions expressed here are not my own or those of the forums, and objects in mirror may be closer than they appear, etc etc.


Just bought a load of electrical goods from them (kettle, coffee maker etc) and they look and work OK to me - most electrical goods are sourced from only a few suppliers any way - the vast majority of brand named 'German' white goods are manufactured in Spain/Brazil for example- its the electrical equivalent of branded jeans I guess (the only difference of course being that jeans don't normally have the potential set fire to your house or electrocute you!)


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Just bought a load of electrical goods from them (kettle, coffee maker etc) and they look and work OK to me - most electrical goods are sourced from only a few suppliers any way - the vast majority of brand named 'German' white goods are manufactured in Spain/Brazil for example- its the electrical equivalent of branded jeans I guess (the only difference of course being that jeans don't normally have the potential set fire to your house or electrocute you!)


I'm a sucker for a bargain. I bought some jeans on ebay, but they haven't caught on fire yet.


----------



## eddiess (Jun 30, 2009)

further to my reply on not to buy electricals from pop life is that i bought a hoover from them and it became too hot to touch the first time i used it so i took it back and got a replacement which caught fire when i tried it .I decided to bin it and buy elsewhere,i should have known better as i had previously bought a drill which blew up also , so no more electrical from pop life!!


----------

